# Reversing camera (permanent)



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can the normal reversing camera be fixed to be on all the time when driving?

A friend has a special camera fitted, to enable them to see whats behind them all the time, at the cost of £500.00 I think she said. 
The normal reversing camera must be operated by a switch that could possibly be adjusted to stay on all the time to act as a rear view mirror, or might it be harmful to the camera system, what do you say???


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I say that using a rear view mirror to do that is what it is designed for. To use it as a reversing camera is just another function that it is capable off.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Can the normal reversing camera be fixed to be on all the time when driving?
> 
> A friend has a special camera fitted, to enable them to see whats behind them all the time, at the cost of £500.00 I think she said. It must be operated by a switch that could possibly be adjusted to stay on all the time to act as a rear view mirror, or might it be harmful to the camera system, what do you say???


That's exactly how mine works. I don't think it's a 'special' camera im pretty sure most rear cameras work this way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayc said:


> I say that using a rear view mirror to do that is what it is designed for. To use it as a reversing camera is just another function that it is capable off.


So can it be fixed easily or does a professional need to do it ?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

most rear cameras are designed to be wired in conjunction with either reverse gear or reversing lights, but this facility can be bypassed or over-ridden so they are on all the time.
Not what I would want - I'd find it quite distracting, the satnav's bad enough.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

JanHank said:


> So can it be fixed easily or does a professional need to do it ?


Kits for DIY are available. Here's an example -http://www.parkingcameras.com/store/product.php?productid=51&cat=0&page=&featured=Y

This is the kit Iinstalled. Not too difficult but you will have to drill holes in your bodywork unless you're replacing existing cameras.

I do believe companies sell radio controlled cameras which cuts down on wiring.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the camera is a separate unit, then there are three wires plus the video connector.

The blue wire is the turn on signal, connect that to the red wire and the camera will run continuously.

Cameras with just two wires or two connectors, red and yellow, will run as long as they are powered.

We use two cameras and a 7" monitor to use as a rear view device in the big trailer.










Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> So can it be fixed easily or does a professional need to do it ?


It is simple. Just wire the camera system to an ignition live supply. Then use the monitor on/off switch as required. [Ensure that the camera is connected to an ignition live supply as well as the monitor]. 
That is the way many installers wire them in any case instead of getting a supply that is only live when reverse gear is selected.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

mgdavid said:


> most rear cameras are designed to be wired in conjunction with either reverse gear or reversing lights, but this facility can be bypassed or over-ridden so they are on all the time.
> Not what I would want - I'd find it quite distracting, the satnav's bad enough.


The screen has an on/off button like your tv. You can choose to turn it off if you wish. I usually turn it off if driving after dusk as I find it too distracting and wre ks my night vision. Karen won't drive without it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> most rear cameras are designed to be wired in conjunction with either reverse gear or reversing lights, but this facility can be bypassed or over-ridden so they are on all the time.
> Not what I would want - I'd find it quite distracting, the satnav's bad enough.


When I´m driving the car I glance in my rear view mirror a lot especially when I have idiots stuck to my BUMper, being able to see immediately behind me would be an advantage.
The satnav, my husband loves to argue with >>

You posted while I was typing, thank you. 
The Navajo is still with the dealer, I will ask them to fix it permadermanat if its not already.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Can the normal reversing camera be fixed to be on all the time when driving?
> 
> A friend has a special camera fitted, to enable them to see whats behind them all the time, at the cost of £500.00 I think she said.
> The normal reversing camera must be operated by a switch that could possibly be adjusted to stay on all the time to act as a rear view mirror, or might it be harmful to the camera system, what do you say???


Yes, mine is activated by the reversing light circuit, but it could have a ignition live feed so on all the time the ignition is on, however I don't know how good the cheaper ones might be as they are designed for brief use when reversing.

Unless you need to keep an eye on a trailer, they're not really much use, I had one and turned the damned thing off, very distracting, they also need constant cleaning when the roads are wet as they get all the turbulent air blowing mucky spray up onto them, and I have the door mirrors for anything behind me, I had a trailer with a motorcycle on it so it was useful then, but otherwise a waste of money IMHO.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes, mine is activated by the reversing light circuit, but it could have a ignition live feed so on all the time the ignition is on, however I don't know how good the cheaper ones might be as they are designed for brief use when reversing.
> 
> Unless you need to keep an eye on a trailer, they're not really much use, I had one and turned the damned thing off, very distracting, they also need constant cleaning when the roads are wet as they get all the turbulent air blowing mucky spray up onto them, and I have the door mirrors for anything behind me, I had a trailer with a motorcycle on it so it was useful then, but otherwise a waste of money IMHO.


Wos IMHO you little devil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Wos IMHO you little devil


> > >

In My Humble Opinion.

IMO = In My Opinion

Do you need a tutorial in TLAs ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> > > >
> 
> In My Humble Opinion.
> 
> ...


Yes whatever TLAs are deferably.
Oh Kuck dir deine PM an


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I would strongly recommend you get a twin lens camera whilst you're about it, then you can flick between what's immediately behind you (camera pointing straight down) and a normal distance view (like what you would normally see in a conventional rear view mirror). On the market you can get this twin camera, a touchscreen mirror monitor, sufficient cabling and all for around £200. Fitted it myself mind you which was not easy at all, but once done it's a superb bit of kit. If you can fit it yourself you will save a considerable amount of dosh as installation is a time consuming job (£££'s) !
Wireless cameras by the way don't seem very popular as I read they can suffer interference and poor picture quality. Hope this is useful. Mick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

shingi said:


> I would strongly recommend you get a twin lens camera whilst you're about it, then you can flick between what's immediately behind you (camera pointing straight down) and a normal distance view (like what you would normally see in a conventional rear view mirror). On the market you can get this twin camera, a touchscreen mirror monitor, sufficient cabling and all for around £200. Fitted it myself mind you which was not easy at all, but once done it's a superb bit of kit. If you can fit it yourself you will save a considerable amount of dosh as installation is a time consuming job (£££'s) !
> Wireless cameras by the way don't seem very popular as I read they can suffer interference and poor picture quality. Hope this is useful. Mick


Thanks Mick, this sounds as if its what my friend has for £500.00 including fitting. Please give me the name and supplier. As we have never had a motorhome before we are not sure what we may need. Hans (the other half of Janhank) is looking at rear storage boxes at this very moment because the Navajo doesn´t have a garage like the bigger vans. Janet

I must shut you off now and get on with my other chores, be back later.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

shingi said:


> I would strongly recommend you get a twin lens camera whilst you're about it, then you can flick between what's immediately behind you (camera pointing straight down) and a normal distance view (like what you would normally see in a conventional rear view mirror). On the market you can get this twin camera, a touchscreen mirror monitor, sufficient cabling and all for around £200. Fitted it myself mind you which was not easy at all, but once done it's a superb bit of kit. If you can fit it yourself you will save a considerable amount of dosh as installation is a time consuming job (£££'s) !
> Wireless cameras by the way don't seem very popular as I read they can suffer interference and poor picture quality. Hope this is useful. Mick


Most are wide angle lenses so the rear view is very good, we rarely needed any extra coverage, except that we had one on each side, one for European roads and one for the UK.

Our cameras on the trailer are fed to a 2.4ghz wireless transmitter, they will transmit a clear image up to 100ft away with the transmitter inside the trailer and the receiver in the back of our Discovery, no problems at all.

We installed the cameras to get a clear view behind the trailer, and in conjunction with the mirrors they do the job well.










Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Yes whatever TLAs are deferably.
> Oh Kuck dir deine PM an


Tee Hee, a TLA is a three letter Acronym like BMW, heres a list link, some are a little rude >

http://www.muller-godschalk.com/acronyms.html


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

OK Janet,

I found that having no rear window in our MH and being dependent entirely on the external rear view mirrors, that the ability to see what was behind me was extremely limited, both within a metre of my back bumber plus normal rear view. Find the wide angle "on the ground behind me" camera very useful for reversing up situations, and when sometimes somebody parks up very close in petrol stations for example.

Anyway go on to 'parkingcameras.com' or 'reversingcamerasuk.com'., the latter where I got my kit from under product No.SYS701B15 .Loads in useful tips, info. and pictures on both these sites. All component parts cost me £172 including postage in March 2012. 

You can either wire the first camera up to the reverse switch 12v., or I personally prefered to do this manually from the touch screen monitor myself, where both are then available on command when wired to ignition on 12v. Find an ignition on 'live' in your fusebox using a jockey connector. I you need more info just ask. Mick


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

I bought mine from RoadPro, the screen sits over my rear view mirror and shows a constant rear view. It has twin cameras, so when reverse is selected, the second camera shows the rear of the vehicle/bumper for parking. Works really good especially in twilight. Avoid wireless systems as I tried one which suffered from constant interference.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Cameras are £10-£15 each
7" TFT monitors are circa £35
Transmitter/receiver sets are £14-£18 the pair.
Cable extension sets £3.50

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Any reversing camera can be used as a rear view mirror, just take any live from anywhere on the van leisure or motor battery to make the camera and monitor work, just turn it on for when you are reversing, or for use as a rear view mirror...

The only thing you must have is a toggle switch on the dash that will turn off all the power to the monitor and camera, you can turn off the monitor on the set but the camera will still be on all the time, so don't fall into that trap.. I suppose you can wire it into the ignition side if you want...

ray.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I have used my reversing camera as a rear view mirror for the last four years on two different vans. with no problems. The camera is wired to the side lights instead of the reversing light and the monitor is wired to ignition in the fuse box.The whole outfit cost less the £50 and I fitted it myself quite easily.


----------

